# Chef Knife



## ejarisflores (3 mo ago)

Hello chefs any experience on this Damascus Chef knife. Planning to buy it as an upgrade from my Victorinox chef knife. Appreciate all you suggestions and opinions. thank you

Heres the link of the product in amazon: https://amzn.to/3C04wXk


----------



## JohnDB (10 mo ago)

It's either Chinese (PRC) or Pakistani steel....

Nope.


----------



## kihlman (11 mo ago)

The description of the knife at amazon and their marketing strategies raised several red flags for me. I do definetly not think it could be considered an upgrade to Victorinox.


----------



## chrislehrer (Oct 9, 2008)

I agree with @kihlman -- this is a Chinese knife being pushed in dubious ways. Unless you get information from someone who has one that you trust and knows what they're talking about, I'd skip it. Could be great, but I hear too many stories about this kind of thing.


----------



## butzy (Jan 8, 2010)

Victorinox is quite a decent knive. Why do you want an "upgrade"?
What is it you don't like about your current knive?
Just asking so people can help with a recommendation.
Do you want damascus because it looks good or because you think it is better.
Plus your budget


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

Here is a much better knife for less money - Artifex II BD1N Gyuto 210mm Sale I have one and have bought and/gifted a couple to friends and it's a good knife. It takes an edge and holds it, but if you are not up to sharpening then pay the $15 to have them sharpen it. The heat treat is very well done and the handle is bullet proof. That said please don't put it through the dishwasher.


----------



## Eliwephz (9 d ago)

For a great affordable good quality knife we use the this Serbian chef knife, not because of the price. They just fell good in the hand, hold an edge, and work for their intended use very well. We have the whole set of Damas knives in the kitchen, very affordable. I really like their filet and boning knives.


----------



## Enzo Maiorca (Dec 31, 2019)

At my restaurant we use the Kai Shun Classic knives, everybody loves working with them.
Just spend a bit more and buy a decent knife, this one doesn't seem the real deal.


----------

